# New Va State Record Striped Bass



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I found this on another Board


For Immediate Release
January 3, 2005


State Record Striped Bass Landed

A 63-lb., 8-oz. striped bass caught on January 2nd by Paul W. Kleckner of Greenbackville has been certified as a new Virginia state record by the Virginia Saltwater Fishing Tournament. 

Kleckner caught his fish in the Atlantic Ocean off the Eastern Shore of Virginia, approximately 18 miles south of Wachapreague Inlet. He was fishing with Otis W. Evans, Jr. on the private boat White Bite. The record-setting striper, which measured 50.5 inches in length and had a girth of 33 inches, was fooled by a parachute lure dressed with a 4-inch white shad fished as the trailing bait of an umbrella rig. 

They were trolling approximately 2 miles off the beach in area with a lot of bait and gannets sitting on the water when the record-setting striped bass struck. Kleckner fought the fish for almost 25 minutes before he was able to land it. 

The prior state record of 63-pounds was caught in the Atlantic Ocean near Corolla Lighthouse by Carolyn Brown on January 30, 2004.

For more information, contact Claude Bain, Virginia Saltwater Fishing Tournament, 968 S. Oriole Drive, Virginia Beach, VA 23451, (757) 491-5160, [email protected].


----------



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)




----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET 

Thanks Rob


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Whoa!

At least this one was actually caught in Virginia...


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Now that one is gon'na cost a pretty penny to have mounted!!


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)




----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*mount a replica*

can anyone say fish fry? woo hoo


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

It's January and Slugo time is here again so do whatever your Ho self can to get on Das Boot  One can at your own risk either advertise Ho for sale or check the Ho needed posts on Tidalfish.com  

Go Ho  

`bucket


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

So... he caught it on this?  










Ok .... my feeble attempt at humour aside, what is the purpose of an unbrella rig?

I have seen them, but never in action. Looks like a school of baitfish, being chased by a bigger fish.. right?

I see I am answering my own question... They look like they could tangle with regularity.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Now that's a Cow! nice job, but notice he doesn't look too happy I wonder why if it was me my smile would be bruising my earlops


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Either that guy is short, or that camera angle on the fish does wonders!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That is a damn big fish!!! Congrats to that guy!!!


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

HiCap- yeah, they are suppose to look like a little school of baitfish, some of them are set up with multiple hooks too. Like daisy chains, they can be pretty effective when the bait is scatterred and things are slow. Bigger the bait volume- bigger the potential to draw a fish I guess.

Downside is they are heavy and cumbersome (can be a pain to reel back in). Suprisingly though- a well designed umbrella tangles a lot less than you might think.


----------

